# quiverful moms?



## joyful bluebird (Jun 1, 2015)

Are there any other quiverful moms here? We have 6 children and don't use any birth control or family planning. Just letting God do the thinking on our family size!


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Mom of 7 here!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregorlann (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes but only 4 children (6 losses)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## hennesseyheart (Aug 9, 2016)

6 here so far. Feeling a little scared to add to that number, but also hoping it will happen soon!


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*How would you guys define yourselves*

..if you found you were infertile? I've wondered about that since watching that TV show 20 Kids...


----------



## MyMotheringPath (Oct 20, 2016)

I consider myself QF although we have used BC in the past after losing one (hubby had a tough time grieving). We keep a general open attitude to adding more. Just found out we will be adding 1 more. We're going from 6 in the house to 7 Lord willing around June 11th.


----------

